# Serpent Release by Cobra



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

As always, Cobra has another great product to provide to archers. This time it is the Serpent E-Z Adjust release. This dual caliper release has a streamline head with a smaller diameter E-Z Adjust module. A thicker weight balanced trigger for better control and feel. Ideal for string loop shooters and short axle bows with the precision machined “thin tip” dual caliper release jaw design. It is also available with leather or padded Realtree buckle or loop lock strap and a bronze anodized release head.
The trigger is forward mounted, fully adjustable to increase draw length which makes for increased arrow speed.
I like wrist mounted releases and besides only one single caliper release I really do prefer dual caliper and this release was no exception. After adjusting it to fit my style I began shooting it and the first thing I noticed was the comfort of the padded leather wrist strap. I then noticed the design of the trigger which allowed me to comfortably put my finger behind the trigger as I drew back on my bow. The very responsive trigger felt smooth and very dependable.
For more information on the Serpent and other great products from Cobra visit www.CobraArchery.com .

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting​


----------

